# Edge 705 and GTC/ Power Agent 7.456 inconsistent!!



## Donzo98 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Everyone...

I have been using my Edge 705 for about 2 months now on a Mac. I have been uploading the data to the Garmin Training Center with no problem. The data appears to be accurate in terms of ride time, speed, cadence and HR.

I recently bought a Power Tap... although I have not received it yet. I figured I would try the Power Agent software out.

I loaded in several rides and they pretty far off... the Power Agent software not being accurate. For instance... the total ride time was 1 hour 54 min. Power Agent has 2 hours and 12 minutes. Average cadence was 92.... Power Agent has 87. Max speed was also way off. 

WTF??? I have a Power tap coming... how can I rely on the data if it is so inconsistent? 

I know my avg cadence was 92 and ride was 1:54. How can it be so far off??


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

maybe the power tap included time you were stopped, but the garmin software didn't? that would explain a lower average cadence, longer total ride time. max speed could be in the intervals included. I think you can manipulate all of that stuff in the software.

I have ridden with my Garmin and my Power Tap side by side, and the power/cadence data isn't exactly identical. it's pretty close, though.


----------

